# 12 & 20 ga. combos??



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone currently own a 12/20 combo o/u ? have a chance to buy a nice combo, but wondering if there are any problems with them in general.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that would be a pretty sweet upland combo.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It is in a 28 in barrell set, I prefer the 26's (just personal feels) but what do you think in barrell length? I hunt 85% upland 15% waterfowl, but I would use the gun for both............I think. :sniper:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a friend who owns somthing similar and I've only heard good things about it. Although I rarely hunt 2 animals that require a 12 and 20 at the same time.  :sniper:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Basically thought the 20 ga would be great for grouse/partridge and possibly early season pheasants and the 12 for most of pheasant season and some waterfowl. Need to decide by wednesday I guess.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it would be a cool gun to have in the collection.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you're talking about a single barrell set with two different guage barrels its a bad idea for a couple reasons, the most important is safety you will be carring two different guage shells and if you accidentally slip a twenty in your twelve guage barrel in the heat of the action and then think its unloaded and slip a twelve behind it you could lose your hand or sight or worse.
If its a two barrel set one of 12 guage barrells and the other set 20's the frame will be too large and heavy for the twenty. So you end up with a 12 guage weight twenty and you can easily duplicate the performance of a twenty in a twelve with good shell selection especially if you reload.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

dude, its an o/u "over and under" :wink: im not sure what you are talking about with the word "set" and you would be suprised how easy it is to remember which load goes where. 20 on top 12 on bottm :sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

"Dude" I know what it is over unders and side by sides commonly come with multiple matched sets of barrels with different barrel lengths, chambers, chokes ect. I've had several like this. And you would be surprised how easy it would be to have birds flushing all around you and slip a smaller guage shell in the wrong barrel, its happened many times and is a common cause of burst barrels. Which is why I have different shell vests for different guages, and don't recommend having both size shells in a vest. But I'm pretty safety conscious.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

When I think of a barrel set, I think of a smooth bore barrel and a rifled barrel, seperate, not an o/u. But anyways there are so many o/u combos that have been made, and I would feel sorry for the person who doesnt know how to load the correct shell into the correct chamber, maybe just a lack of concentration. You put the 20 in the 12, then go up for the shot, nothing, so open it up and still dont notice that you shoved the 20 into the 12 so finally put the 12 into it.......hmm, I dont see it happening :sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It is a very common cause of burst barrels. Remington listed it as the second most common a few years ago behind wads left in the barrel by a dud load, in one of their tech articles.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a couple of 12ga Franchi Alcione and added a set of 20 gauge barrels.
Due to mainufacturing tolerances the 20 barrels will fit on either gun.

It's kinds of fun to hunt ducks and geese in the morning and then use the 20 for grouse and pheasants in the afternoon. It isn't much lighter so if I'm strictly hunting upland I'll use either a 20 ga Red Label, an Ithica over/under, or my browning BSS.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Going to shoot the gun tomorrow night. As it has been mentioned..it has a set of 12 ga. barrels and a set of 20 ga. barrels. I think it will be a nice gun..........if it shoulders good. Can't wait to let er rip !! :sniper:


----------

